# Comment sauvegarder (Word ou Pdf) une conversation facebook?



## ICaprices (16 Juin 2012)

Bonjour tout le monde,

Je m'excuse par avance si ce topic ne se trouve pas dans le bon forum.

Je cherche à savoir comment il me serait possible d'enregistrer facilement une conversation Facebook sous Word ou PDF ou autre ?

Merci beaucoup par avance de vos conseils et de vos retour d'expérience !


----------



## edd72 (16 Juin 2012)

cmd+A

cmd+C

cmd+V


----------



## bompi (16 Juin 2012)

Ou imprimer.


----------



## ICaprices (16 Juin 2012)

> edd72 : merci de ta suggestion mais je te propose de le faire et tu verras que niveau présentation c'est le gros bordel dans word après, pas gérable donc surtout pour une grande conversation. J'y avais bien sur pensé à cette solution du copier/coller mais c galère.

>Bompi : Une bonne idée mais le problème c'est que on a qu'un tout petit bout de la conversation...


*Pour préciser ma question :* il existe un petit logiciel téléchargeable qui s'appelle "Facebook chat history manager" qui permet de sauvegarder proprement la conversation dans son intégralité mais il n'existe que sur PC je crois... quelqu'un connait la chose et a une solution SVP ?


----------

